# Last one of The year



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

December 16th Friday The Deck Christmas Herf

I have no idea what the menu will be, but there will be SOME chicken or NON red meat for Mo and Kermit and anybody else that doesn't do that. Maybe Pasta, Chicken, Pull Pork or Pizza heck I have no clue.. but like Yoda said "we haven't run out of food yet" 

Who's in 

Rob  


Pm For addy


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry Rob, but I will be in Vegas that week for the Radio Music Awards.

I'm sure the rest of you wacko's will have a great time. :r


----------



## doohnibor (Nov 19, 2005)

I may be able to make it!!!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Barrythevic said:


> Sorry Rob, but I will be in Vegas that week for the Radio Music Awards.
> 
> I'm sure the rest of you wacko's will have a great time. :r


Hey I can put Poker in charge if you want me to go with you :z


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

gorob23 said:


> Hey I can put Poker in charge if you want me to go with you :z


Hey Rob!

Fine with me, I might even be able to put you to work!

My nephew is going with me, so we can probably stuff you in the luggage compartment in the Vette :r

Could be fun :z


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Another one? All you do is herf...and cook some good food. 


Oh well, you twisted my arm again.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Another one? All you do is herf...and cook some good food.
> 
> Oh well, you twisted my arm again.


BBQ chicken is on the Menu ( Mo you listening) and maybe some Turkey Chilli and some other "things" anybody in?

:al


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

bump

Ok BBQ Chicken
Chilli (made with turkey for Mo)
Some Sausage /Rice /stuff call it robalaya  
Appetizers for the early crowd

I got some booze, coffee, water sodas,

I still haven't heard from *Red Ballon Boy* or the PPP gang


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> bump
> 
> Ok BBQ Chicken
> Chilli (made with turkey for Mo)
> ...


Sounds good after some Sushi! :r


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Rob' s HERFs are OVER RATED :fu :r 

Monday down, a few more days to go....................


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

I doubt I'll be able to go... got another party to go to.


----------

